# The Body Shop brushes - How are they?



## user79 (Apr 17, 2006)

Has anyone bought make-up brushes from the Body Shop? How do they compare to the MAC brushes?

Thanks.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 17, 2006)

I have not bought these brushes but have looked at them. They were absolute junk, imo - sorry, not trying to offend anyone who likes'em! They were all made of coarse, thick synthetic fibres. While some MAC brushes are made of synthetic fibres, they are much higher quality and not harsh. I think I remember seeing one TBS that was animal fibre but the quality was just not there. There is no comparison. I tugged on the fibres on TBS brush and the ferrule wiggled around. 

Save money and space in the landfill in the long run - 2 good MAC brushes will do the job of all TBS bad brushes.

Just my two cents


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Apr 18, 2006)

Hiya! The foundation brush from body shop is pretty good however i did end up buying the 190 brush from MAC.

~VD


----------



## petalpusher (Apr 18, 2006)

I have the eyeshadow blending brush from The Body Shop and it's horrible at blending.  As already mentioned, it's not soft or fluffy at all.  It's extremely hard.  It would probably be good at applying paints or pigments but definitely not blending.


----------



## user79 (Apr 18, 2006)

OK thanks. I heard from someone they were good but apparently that is not the case.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Apr 18, 2006)

actually they used to be good a couple of years ago, but they changed the material and they're absolutly crap now, which is a shame beause I really liked the brush that is like the 213, thans god I still have 2 of those


----------



## yam900 (Apr 18, 2006)

I didnt like the foundation brush, it left me with a streaky face.


----------



## amandamakeup (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_actually they used to be good a couple of years ago, but they changed the material and they're absolutly crap now, which is a shame beause I really liked the brush that is like the 213, thans god I still have 2 of those_

 
Thats so true! I've had one of my brushes for almost 10 years now, and its still perfect as the same day I bought it. Its too bad the body shop had to change things around, They could have been so competitive with mac with their brushes.


----------



## ShirleyK (May 2, 2006)

Don't get TBS Brushes, they kinda sucks... I have theirs eyeshadows brush, blush brush, foundation brush, Concealer/lips brush and powder brush... those brushes were bought before I get to know about MAC...

Eyeshadow and foundation brushes are the worst....


----------



## xsimzxgalx (May 3, 2006)

ive got some body shop brushes n they are really good and soft but i live in the UK so maybe theyre different n i bought a mac brush set n i didnt think they were good at all =(


----------



## TwinkPink (May 3, 2006)

I like their little smude thing. But the brushes don't look good, imo.


----------



## Lealei (May 3, 2006)

I work at The Body Shop, and to tell you the truth, most of the brushes piss me off. I am incredibly particular about my brushes, and while the TBS shadow brushes are crap, the face and body brush is awesome! Its so soft and fluffy, and I love it since I don't like to pack on the powder too much. The blush brush is pretty good too. Other than that, I'm not such a big fan.


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 10, 2007)

I worked there and the only thing I could say is that it's just rubbish. They are of poor quality, made of crappy synthetics hairs and feel so agressive for the skin... even customers complained about them. 
Definitely not buying any brush from the Body Shop any more (I bought the foundation one 2 years ago, and I've never used it). Maybe I should consider using it to do the dusting


----------



## lobsteriffic (Jul 10, 2007)

i bought the foundation brush from the body shop because i didn't want to shell out for the MAC one...big mistake. it's garabage! it left my foundation all streaky! so in the end i went and bought the MAC one. i haven't tried any of the other ones.


----------



## effloresce_ (Jul 10, 2007)

A lot of people seem to dislike their brushes, especially the foundation and eyeshadow ones because they don't 'grab' pigment well enough (they're synthetic).

I personally love the blush brush - it gives a perfect, perfect application each time round and feels so soft. No shedding at all for mine, and i've had it a year. No streaking or patchiness at all, the blush lasts the whole day without a base, it's great, and i even use it to dust all over face powders/finishing powders sometimes.

I've also heard good things about the face and body brush - it's a huge powder brush, that feels really soft, but i don't own it and can't compare :]

HTH!


----------



## Mitsy (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't own any but I have seen them in the stores, and they are sooooo soft!  I'm going to buy a few soon!  Could there be a difference in quality between US and UK (I live in the UK)


----------



## me_jelly (Jul 10, 2007)

I used to have a face brush from the TBS and it was good quality for the price - but I have recently seen and felt the brushes that they have now, and they are indeed pure crap - very scratchy and cheap quality =(


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 10, 2007)

funny, i walked past TBS yesterday and say a sign reading "Award Winning Brushed"

but i'm reading so many negatives on them.


----------



## User49 (Jul 10, 2007)

*Love em! Think there fab. Except the foundation brush> Macs is way better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Fizzy_Pop (Jul 14, 2007)

I live in the UK too and love the blush brush, it is soooo soft! My sis also has the face & body brush and loves it!


----------



## gitts (Jul 16, 2007)

There is a big difference between the Body Shop brushes in the UK and the US.  Being a seasoned traveler myself, I have some brushes from both countries.  In fact, I have an eye shadow brush from the UK and recently bought one from the US.  The brushes in the UK are of a completely different quality.  They are very soft and fluffy.  The US brushes are the complete opposite, stiff and harsh on the skin.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 16, 2007)

Quality of bristles and application outcome is much better with MAC brushes. I've used a few of the Body Shop ones and i think they're terrible!! The only one I have kept is the large fabe & body powder brush..I have 3 of them and I apply my Studio Fix powder with them. Otherwise waste of money!!


----------



## serraphinn (Jul 16, 2007)

I have the eyeshadow brush and it works great for concealer, but it is way too stiff for eyelids.


----------



## IvyTrini (Jul 25, 2007)

The brushes from the Body Shop are really cheap! I think they are all bad synthetic brushes.  Now you do need synthetic bristles for certain brushes used for applying foundation, concealer or dabbing on e/s.  I would not even consider them as an alternative to MAC. I have heard that Sonia Kushak brushes from Target are a good inexpensive brand.  I have one of those brushes and its pretty good.  Don't bother with the Body Shop brushes.


----------

